# cement board over brick fireplace



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

This is tile prep that the tile guys should be doing as part of the job. That aside, this is a two step process. I would thinset the cement board to the brick and then tapcon the cementboard to the surface. This would be the same procedure as applying it to the floor.
Ron


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

I would just do a scratch coat over it to smooth it out using regular mortar and a bonding agent.


----------

